
The Strange Life and Mysterious Death of a Virtuoso Coder - nkoren
https://www.wired.com/story/strange-life-mysterious-death-of-virtuoso-coder/
======
nkoren
(Found via a friend of mine, who commented that she "knew this guy and once
kicked him out of my apartment after he snorted all the medication in my
bathroom cabinet." Just an interesting bit of extra context.)

